
Fathom. Simple, Trustworthy Website Analytics. Built with Golang and Preact - kumaranvpl
https://github.com/usefathom/fathom
======
ksec
We only just had a similar discussion few days ago on Analytics. [1]

And according to issue [2], it does not plan to aggregate any OS, Devices,
Locations, Browsers, Res, etc data in the future.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19119868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19119868)

[2]
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/issues/82](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/issues/82)

